# Bảng giá Dịch Vụ Bốc Xếp Tân Phú Giá rẻ Uy tín



## vtbxvn (12 Tháng ba 2022)

*Dịch vụ bốc xếp hàng hóa Tân Phú tại Dịch Vụ Nhanh 24H*​*Dịch vụ chính*

 Dịch vụ bốc xếp bằng nhân công* *Bốc xếp hàng hóa giá giá rẻ Dịch vụ bốc xếp bằng xe nâng, cẩu**Bốc xếp hàng hóa nặng, đóng rút thùng container, kho xưởng, máy bóc nặng Bốc xếp theo giờ, theo ngày**Bốc xếp hàng hóa theo giờ, theo ngày ngắn dài hạn Bốc xếp theo công trình, theo chuyến* *Bốc xếp hàng hóa lên xuống xe container, xe tải

Dịch vụ bốc xếp hàng hóa tại Tân Phú ở các kho xưởng, kho bãi bằng bốc xếp bằng các máy móc thiết bị chuyên dụng, bốc xếp
Dịch vụ bốc xếp vật tư thiết bị xây dựng tại Tân Phú
Dịch vụ bốc xếp Tân Phú cho các container, đóng hàng, xuống hàng cho container và xe tải các loại.
Dịch vụ bốc xếp Tân Phú nâng hạ, cẩu dời hàng hóa, máy móc thiết bị nặng
Dịch vụ bốc xếp Tân Phú bằng nhân công, bốc xếp hàng hóa thiết bị công nghệ, siêu thị .
Nhận bốc xếp Tân Phú lên xuống hàng hóa theo tháng hoặc đơn hàng.
Dịch vụ bốc xếp hàng hóa nông sản, hải sản nặng tại Tân Phú
Dịch vụ bốc xếp Tân Phú của Dịch Vụ Nhanh 24H chuyên nhận bốc xếp hàng hóa theo yêu cầu, theo ngày hoặc theo giờ, theo tháng hoặc đơn hàng theo xe, bốc xếp các loại hàng nông sản, hải sản, kho bãi, nhà xưởng, các vật tư xây dựng – xi măng, hàng hóa siêu thị như: gạo, bia các loại, sữa vinamilk, bánh kẹo, thiết bị vật dụng gia đình, các loại bàn ghế, tủ đồ gỗ, bốc xếp hàng hóa lên cao, các loại thiết bị công nghệ dễ vỡ, bốc xếp hành lý, đồ đạc cho khách du lịch sân bay, sân cảng, tháo dỡ, bốc xếp hàng hóa lên xe tải, lên tàu hỏa hoặc tàu thủy, đóng thùng xe container…
Ưu điểm khi sử dụng dịch vụ bốc xếp Tân Phú trọn gói​_*Giảm thiểu rủi ro*_
Khi sử dụng dịch vụ bốc xếp tại Tân Phú có nhân công, xe nâng, xe cẩu thì việc sắp xếp, di dời hàng hóa sẽ đơn giản và nhanh chóng hơn, ít rủi ro hơn.
*Thời gian giao nhận hàng hóa, đồ đạc nhanh chóng*
Với đội ngũ nhân viên được đào tạo bài bản, có sức khỏe, đi kèm với hệ thống máy móc bốc xếp hiện đại. Nhờ đó, hàng hóa nặng sẽ được phân loại và vận chuyển nhanh chóng. Hoặc đối với các mặt hàng thủy sản, nông sản,… luôn được vận chuyển sớm để tránh bị hư hỏng. Đó là một trong những lý do khiến dịch vụ bốc xếp hàng hóa được nhiều người lựa chọn hiện nay.
_*Tiết kiệm chi phí*_
Nếu sử dụng đúng dịch vụ bốc xếp uy tín bạn sẽ tiết kiệm được kha khá chi phí. Những người có kinh nghiệm trong việc này sẽ làm tốt công việc giữ hàng hóa của bạn được sắp xếp cẩn thận trong phương thức vận chuyển.
_*Vận chuyển tất cả các loại hàng hóa đơn giản và nhanh chóng*_
Với trang thiết bị bốc xếp hiện đại từ xe nâng, xe tải… dịch vụ bốc xếp chuyên nghiệp sẽ giải quyết vấn đề một cách nhanh chóng. Đồng thời vận chuyển hàng hóa, đồ đạc… đến thời gian đã hẹn với khách hàng.
*Chính sách bảo hiểm hàng hóa uy tín*
Không giống như bạn thuê nhân công bốc xếp theo giờ, ngày, sử dụng dịch vụ xe cẩu chuyên nghiệp mang lại rất nhiều lợi thế. Ngoài việc tiết kiệm thời gian và chi phí, bạn còn được đảm bảo về độ an toàn cho hàng hóa của mình. Để giúp khách hàng yên tâm khi sử dụng dịch vụ, nhà cung cấp dịch vụ luôn có chính sách bảo hiểm hàng hóa uy tín.



*Những lý do nên chọn dịch vụ bốc xếp tại Tân Phú của Dịch Vụ Nhanh 24H*​
Chúng tôi luôn có nhân viên tư vấn cho bạn phương án bốc xếp trước khi thi công.
Công nhân bốc xếp làm việc siêng năng, cẩn thận, trung thực, không ngại khó.
Hàng hóa của quý khách được bốc xếp, di chuyển cẩn thận, an toàn, cam kết không để xảy ra hư hỏng, đổ vỡ, mất mát.
Nếu xảy ra hư hỏng hàng hóa, chúng tôi cam kết sẽ bồi thường thiệt hại cho quý khách.
Đội ngũ công nhân viên trẻ, khỏe, được đào tạo kỹ năng, nghiệp vụ, kỷ luật lao động và trách nhiệm trong công việc.
Giá cả hợp lý, cạnh tranh, tiết kiệm chi phí tối đa cho khách hàng.
Thời gian thực hiện công việc sẽ theo yêu cầu của bạn bất kể thời gian nào, dù là ngày nghỉ, ngày lễ …
Hỗ trợ tư vấn 24/7






*Quy trình dịch vụ bốc xếp Tân Phú tại Dịch Vụ Nhanh 24H*​*1. Tiếp nhận thông tin khách hàng:*
Tên khách hàng_Số ĐT Liên Hệ_Địa chỉ nơi làm việc
– Nhận cuộc gọi và thiết lập cuộc hẹn với khách hàng: địa chỉ, số điện thoại, thời gian xin gặp trực tiếp Khách hàng để khảo sát.v.v…
*2. Khảo sát và đưa ra phương án bốc xếp:*
– Khảo sát vị trí bốc hàng và nơi xếp hàng: Từ container, xe tải,… đến kho, cửa hàng,… và ngược lại.
– Đóng pallet để nâng hạ di dời hàng hóa nặng
*3. Báo giá bốc xếp:*
– Chi phí sẽ tùy theo khối lượng hàng hóa, loại hàng hóa, đoạn đường di chuyển, lên tầng bằng cầu thang máy hay bộ, đêm hay ngày nhưng Công ty chúng luôn cam kết giá cạnh tranh nhất hiện nay
*4.Ký hợp đồng bốc xếp:*
– Quý khách đồng ý với báo giá và phương án vận chuyển của chúng tôi. Nhân viên khảo sát sẽ ký hợp đồng trực tiếp với Quý khách. Trong hợp đồng thể hiện rõ quyền lợi và trách nhiệm của hai bên
*5. Thực hiện hợp đồng:*
– Chúng tôi sẽ gửi đội ngũ bốc xếp cùng với các loại xe nâng cẩu chuyên dụng nhanh chóng đến địa điểm quý khách yêu cầu.
– Quý khách sẽ kiểm tra số lượng và chất lượng hàng hóa trước khi di chuyển.
– Lập biên bản bàn giao, xác nhận số lượng đồ đạc, hàng hóa.
– Xác định số lượng hàng hóa để chủ động nguồn lực và các loại xe hỗ trợ công việc bốc xếp và vận chuyển đến địa chỉ mới như xe nâng, xe đẩy, xe kéo,… cho phù hợp
– Hàng hóa sẽ được đóng gói cẩn thận bằng pallet chuyên dụng và chú thích rõ ràng.
– Hàng hóa sẽ được phân loại, sắp xếp theo cùng chủng loại hoặc vị trí trước đó và có ghi chú.
– Hàng hóa lớn hoặc đặc biệt sẽ có những thiết bị chuyên nghiệp di chuyển với sự chuyên nghiệp của đội ngũ công nhân.
– Nhân viên của chúng tôi sẽ có những kế hoạch bốc xếp thông minh, an toàn và nhanh chóng, tiết kiệm tối đa thời gian, công sức cho Quý khách
*6. Nghiệm thu công việc và thanh toán hợp đồng:*
– Ngay sau khi Quý khách hàng và Công ty chúng tôi nghiệm thu, bàn giao toàn bộ các hạng mục công việc đã thực hiện, hai bên sẽ tiến hành thanh lý Hợp đồng.


Để biết thêm thông tin thì bạn có thể xem tại đây


----------

